# animal oder shadow backpack?



## traildevil91 (25. November 2007)

heyhey!

wollte mir einen neuen rukcsack kaufen meine favoriten ist einmal der shadow rucker und der von animal!
aber leider kann man von den bildern nicht ablesen wieviel l platz die beiden backpacks bieten! 
also ich brauch viel platz für helm schoner flaschen tools usw.! 
jetzt seit ihr gefragt? eure meinung usw.!

danke


----------



## clone_of_gecko (25. November 2007)

Der Animal ist nen Kamera Rucksack

Brauchst du in erster Linie viel Stauraum? 
Eigentlich bietet dir jeder BMX Rucksack das. Mehr als 25 Liter braucht man für Flickzeug, Wasser, Essen, Helm und Schoner nicht.

Achte auf nen Bauchgurt wenn du auf dem Weg zum Spot ein bisschen hüpfen willst. Ansonsten haut dir das Ding gegen den Hinterkopf.

Kann dir sonst nicht helfen hab nen ganz normalen 0815 Rucksack. Nen großen von Eastpack ooder so etwas (meiner ist von Eagle Creek kA was das für ne Firma ist) Das halte ich persönlich auch für die beste, weil günstigste, Alternative.

Ich wüsste nämlich nicht, was ein BMX Rucksack konret besser können sollte? Außer vielleicht der KHE Mellowpark in dem man noch nen zweites Fahrrad verstauen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traildevil91 (25. November 2007)

ok thx denn werd ich wohl den shadow kaufen!


----------



## Stirni (25. November 2007)

jop den hatten freund der reicht auf jeden fall für alles


----------



## KingsCrown (25. November 2007)

Freund von mir hat den auch, der findet den allerdings nicht so gut, weil der irgendwie qualitativ nicht ganz so toll ist. Die Nähte reißen schnell und so...


----------



## clone_of_gecko (25. November 2007)

ach war eh nur gelaber


----------



## Hertener (25. November 2007)

Also, ich bevorzuge Deuter.  
Sehr schön: Das Aircomfort System.


----------



## clone_of_gecko (25. November 2007)

Verstehe ich auch nicht? Leute das ist ein Rucksack und kein Rahmen

Deuter, Vaude, Dakine, Eastpack etc wären meine Favoriten. Die bauem schleißlich seit Jahrzehnten Rucksäcke und haben nicht nur einen als Ergänzung in Sachen Lifestyle im Programm


----------



## RISE (26. November 2007)

Bei BMX Rücksäcken kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob sie außer horrenden Anschaffungskosten irgendwie nützlich sind, aber grade radspezifisch hab ich gute Erfahrungen mit dem Jack Wolfskin Mr. Bike gemacht. 
Der hatte ein Helmfach mit Schnalle, ein großes Fach und mehrere kleine. Das Ding hat 3 Jahre gehalten, vermutich wären es auch mehr geworden, wenn ich das Teil in der Schule und Uni nicht immer hoffnungslos überladen hätte. Da sind die ansonsten tadellosen und großen Reißverschlüsse kollabiert.


----------



## traildevil91 (26. November 2007)

hmm oder der tsg mellowpark rucksack aber der istn bisschen teuer aber den behält man denn schon länger als andere hoffe ich!^^


----------



## 00helga (12. Mai 2011)

sooo, kinders.
ich brauch n neuen rucksack. habe mir im herbst den shadow coffin geholt und bin mega enttäuscht. das material ist total dünn und er ist bereits an 2 stellen gerissen. ausserdem isser total unförmig und wenn er bis oben hin gefüllt ist, sitzt er mega *******!
ne freundin von mir hat den dagger von shaddow und der ist echt das komplette gegenteil. weiss jemand ob man den irgendwo in deutschland noch bekommt?
ansonsten hatte ich mir auch schon den tsg mellowpark angeguckt. hat jemand erfahrungen, ist der stabil?
ich weiß, das ist nur n rucksack aber mich kotzt es total an, ich brauch n richtiges teil wo alle meine sachen reinpassen und der nicht zu schnell kaputt geht. 
danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (12. Mai 2011)

Für was brauchst du den denn so? Nur zum Fahren oder alltagsmäßig? Was willst du alles mitnehmen?Ich lese von diesen ganzen BMX Rucksäcken eigentlich selten irgendwas gutes und finde sie persönlich alle hässlich (gut, dass ist Geschmackssache) und für ihre Haltbarkeit viel zu teuer. 
Ich hatte weiter oben schon den Jack Wolfskin Mr. Bike empfohlen, der bei mir gute drei Jahre gehalten, im Schuleinsatz, beim MTB fahren und für die Uni. Seitdem hab ich den Forvert Louis, der zwar langsam auch Alterserscheinungen hat, aber auch noch eine Weile halten wird. Ansonsten würde ich mir auch eher wieder sowas kaufen oder eben auf diese typischen Akademiker Outdoor Marken zurückgreifen.


----------



## 00helga (12. Mai 2011)

Eher schon alltagsmäßig.
Da ich aber meist mein Rad immer dabei habe müssen halt die Radklamotten (Wasser, Schoner, Schuhe, Kamera, Helm,  etc.) *und* das was man sonst so braucht  (Bücher etc) eben locker da mit rein passen. Ansich ist der Shadow den ich habe von der Größe her perfekt, wenn er denn dann nicht so schlabberig wäre, kaputt ist und sich eben so am Rücken "kugelt" wenn er voll ist.

Ja, den Mr. Bike hab ich mir darauf hin, dass du ihn erwähnt hast, auch eben mal im Netz angeguckt. Wie groß ist der denn so? Gibts da auch diese "Kugel"-Problem? Mein Problem ist halt echt, dass ich immer viel mitschleppe und das teil echt schwer wird. 

Ich befürchte halt, dass der TSG auch wieder nur so schön und stabil dargestellt wird und sich die Hundert Euro dafür nicht lohnen. 

Es muss für mich auch nicht unbedingt n Rucksack sein, der von ner Bikemarke ist oder so, aber es kam mir bisher so vor, dass die (die ich bis jetzt im Internet so ausfindig machen konnte) auch wirklich nur diese passende Größe haben, die ich mir so vorstelle und z.B. mit passenden Brust- und Bauchgurten...

Ich denke, das beste wird sein, mal in die Stadt zu latschen und ein paar Rucksäcke zu begutachten  

Danke trotzdem!


----------



## RISE (12. Mai 2011)

Zum Mr. Bike kann ich leider auch nicht mehr so viel sagen, dass ist einfach schon lange her. Aber in der frühen Phase war da definitiv immer das ganze Schulzeug + Essen + Sportzeug drin. Ich neige auch immer dazu, die Rucksäcke viel zu voll zu packen, so dass das schon mal eine Kugel werden kann. Der Forvert behält seine Form allerdings ganz gut. Je nach Zweck wird der auch gut gepackt. Beim BMX Einsatz ist immer Werkzeug dabei, meistens die Kamera, Getränke, Pullover etc. Wenn ich verreise, passt auch bequem ein 15" Notebook mit Hülle, Getränke, Bücher und evtl. noch n T-Shirt rein. Da ist dann aber auch nur das große Fach bepackt und es bleibt immernoch irgendwo Stauraum. In den geht schon gut was rein und ich finde ihn auch optisch nicht so auffällig. Das ist ja dann wieder das Problem bei den ganzen Trekkingrucksäcken. 

Ansonsten kann es echt nicht schaden, sich auch mal welche anzugucken. Die Katalogbilder sind oft auch nicht so aussagekräftig. Und etwas mehr auszugeben ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt, zumindest wenn der Rucksack dann auch gut verarbeitet ist. Gerade, wenn man den vollknallt, sollte man auf vernünftige Reißverschlüsse achten.


----------



## __Felix__ (12. Mai 2011)

Ich würde auch von "BMX Rucksäcken" abraten, weil wie viel Erfahrung hat bitteschön eine BMX Marke wie Shadow mit Rucksäcken, derzeit habe ich einen einfachen Eastpak, in den alles hineinpasst, das einzige was mich stört ist ein fehlender Bauch/Brustgurt, deswegen kriege ich ihn  immer gegen den Hinterkopf, allerdings haben Rucksäcke der Marke Vaude, Deuter etc. alle solche Gurte. Ein Freund von mir hat auch den Nike 6.0 Backpack, er ist damit auch sehr zurfrieden.


----------



## RISE (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich nur schon irgendwo 6.0 lese, kommt es mir hoch.


----------



## 00helga (12. Mai 2011)

__Felix__ schrieb:


> ... weil wie viel Erfahrung hat bitteschön eine BMX Marke wie Shadow mit Rucksäcken....



Najaaaa, so würde ich das nun nicht sagen. Ich denke, die werden da schon ihren Rucksackexperten haben. Ansich ist das Ding ja auch gut, es hat alle Taschen, Reisverschlüsse und Gurte die ich brauche. Nur eben die Verarbeitung ist schlecht. Und das liegt dann an der Herstellung, das billigste vom billigen wahrscheinlich 



RISE schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur schon irgendwo 6.0 lese, kommt es mir hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Felix__ (15. Mai 2011)

Dann kannst du auch deine BMX Teile von Bulls kaufen. Weil Bei Shadow arbeitet 1 von 100 an diesen Rucksäcken, und bei "Rucksackmarken" arbeiten 90 von 100 an Rucksäcken, ergo natürlich kann die Qualität bei Shadow etc. gut sein , aber die Chance auf einen Top verarbeiteten Rucksack, ist bei "Rucksackmarken" höher.

Außerdem sind die Nike 6.0 Schuhe zwar mega Mainstream, aber das auch zurecht, ich liebe diese Teile!


----------



## Daniel_D (15. Mai 2011)

kauf dir was von ner rucksackmarke, vaude, tatonka, irgendwie sowas. Da hat man mehr von.


----------



## Stirni (15. Mai 2011)

4you 4life


----------

